# Processors for sale on FleaBay



## gold4mike (Mar 22, 2010)

Please check out (and bid on) my listing for Ceramic Processors: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130376703006&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

and this lot of Fiber Processors:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140393193089&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

If the Ceramic lot goes as high per pound as SilverSaddle's lot went I'll be very happy!


----------



## leavemealone (Mar 22, 2010)

I was going to reply and say "I don't think they will go as high as silvers did" but heck noone thought that silvers was going that high either!!
Good luck bud(I will be one of the bidders)
Johnny
*There I got the ball rolling for ya*


----------



## silversaddle1 (Mar 22, 2010)

Ha Ha, I see you got the "target price" e-mail too!

What a tool!

Good luck and I think you'll do better per pound than me as more guys can afford the smaller lots.

Here's to hoping for $100.00 per pound!


----------



## leavemealone (Mar 28, 2010)

$82 a pound is pretty darn nice.I tried to stay in there,but you know how nuts those guys are.Congrats mike,let us know if you put some more on.
Johnny


----------



## gold4mike (Mar 30, 2010)

I was pretty happy with the outcome. The fiber processors went for over $13 per pound and I thought that was a good outcome as well.

The misc. motherboard lots brought $2.50 per pound, which is $0.50 more than I can get at the scrap place I used to sell them to, plus I had to drive a 4 hour round trip to sell them to him. I'll be listing almost all of the motherboards I have accumulated, keeping those that appear to have the most heavily plated pins.

I still want to process some material but it makes good financial sense to simply sell off that which brings in greater than or equal to the expected gold yield. I plan to buy bullion with the proceeds so the outcome - increasing my precious metal stash - will be the same.

Johnny - I'll accumulate all I can this summer during the "recycling season" and list the processors this fall some time.

These listings sure do bring out a lot of interesting characters from the eBay crowd. I got several strings of eBay messages from people suggesting strategy, barter offers. etc.


----------

